# GIANT trout, good boxes and excellent fishing over the last 2 weeks!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The last two weeks of fishing have been pretty dang good. Clients are still catching good boxes of fish along with some trophy trout both wading and drifting.

DRIFTING
Drifting has been good when the winds aren't blowing 15-20+mph. Anything from 5-15mph and the drifting is on fire. Locating streaky water with bait has been the key, along with making long drifts. Some drifts produce only 1-2 keepers and then we'll swing around and the next one will produce 5-6 keepers. When in East Bay you never know when the next trophy will hit. Groups will be boxing 16-20 inchers and then someone will hook into a 25+ incher mixed right in with them. Drifting will stay good as long as the winds aren't howling, but even when they are our guides have been able to grind it out and put clients on decent(10-15 fish) boxes of fish.

WADING
The wading game is really heating up! It has actually been on for the last month or so, we just haven't had to do it because the winds were light and the drifting was so good. Over the last couple weeks we have been talking more groups into wading when the winds blowing and boy has it paid off. Top waters and down south lures have been the go to lure. The afternoon bite was really good on the backside of the full moon towards the end of last week. Wading should continue to stay good and even get better as the temperatures continue to rise.

Whether you're wanting to wade or drift, we can accommodate whatever your needs or desires are.

Our weekends from now until Aug are really starting to book up and the weekdays are also slowing getting pecked away as well. Please don't wait till the last minute to try and book as most likely we won't be able to accommodate.

The new lodge is scheduled to be complete in June and we'll start lodging groups in mid-July. We have openings in July, Aug and Oct right now for anyone interested in putting something together. Whether it's for a small group or up to as many as 48ppl, we can accommodate anything!

Upcoming openings:
April 19, 20, 23-27, 30
May 2, 3, 8-12, 14-18, 21-31
June 1, 4-8, 12-15, 19-29
Most of these dates only have one boat open so they won't last long.

To book, contact Daniel:
979-240-5312 Call or Text, make sure and leave a VM
Email: [email protected] 
Website: www.run-n-gunadventures.com 
Follow us on our Facebook Page or Instagram for daily pictures and updates.

Hope you enjoy all the pictures and happy faces from the last couple weeks and we hope to hear from you so you can be in the next ones!


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

May 12th is now booked and NO longer available. 

Still have boat open this Sun April 23rd for anyone interested.


----------

